# OC E8400 3.0 to 4.0



## Zahdjinn (Jun 19, 2011)

This is my first time overclocking any CPU, I read up on the E8400 and realize I could get much more out of it than what i am currently.. Okay so, before I start trying to OC, I had a few questions.

Mobo - P5N-E SLI
Memory - G-Skill DDR2-800 (5-5-5-15)
CPU - C2D E8400(obviously)
Vcard - MSI Cyclone 460GTX
PSU - Antec 650W (+12V 38, +12V 38)

Temperatures:
During Stress Test(No OC)
Mobo = 39C
Core #0 = 49C
Core #1 = 42C
Is such a large difference normal?

Idle(No OC)
Mobo = 37C
Core #0 = 45C
Core #1 = 38C

Edit - room temperature is about 80F (27C)

I've got a Corsair H50 cooling system on the CPU
Fan is mounted inside blowing air out (pulling through radiator) with case open, and a small(yet powerful) house fan blowing into the computer... (I didn't have enough fan power connecters on my mobo for another chassis fan)

Giant Cyclone fan on my Vcard

and (I believe south bridge) has a heat sync-fan thing on it (stock)

The question is, will I need extra cooling on the chipset when I up my FSB? on the RAM even? (They both only have heat syncs right now)


----------



## Zahdjinn (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, was reading that only two memory slots on this board are stable, my ram is 4GB Dual Channel in 1GB sticks... is this a real problem?


----------

